# need advise on what to get



## Lilswanwillow (May 8, 2007)

Ok, I'm new.

That said, I know only a few species are known to beable to be house together with little amounts of cannibalism.

I have a fishtank that is turning into an orchidarum. Its 24 inches tall and 24 inches wide, hexagon style (each panel is 18 inches if I remember correctly). Thats EXCLUDING the bottom layer of gravel in there already.

So, the advise needed is the million dollar question:

what can I keep

hopefully communally, something interesting to look at, easy to care for, and LOVES humidity.

and please, don't tell me P. paradoxa had em.. found them kinda boring

edit: unless someone can throw out something else that would work in a high humidity setup, be out in the open to see very often... I was even looking at tarantulas, but all of the 'above ground' type are not recommended for beginners...


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2007)

THis has been discussed many times. You really won't find any mantids that can live together. You will eventually probably end up with only one or two. And you would probably have to house only males or only females together as with a mix the males will get eaten. Using a very large enclosure can reduce contact and cannibilism but it causes problems with the mantids not coming into contact with thier food often enough.


----------



## Hypoponera (May 9, 2007)

Your tank set-up sounds like something I would like to try in the future. However, I would not recommend mantids for it. Instead, I would recommend picking up an African Giant Black millipede or 2. I bought one 2 weeks ago from Petco for $14.99. It is housed with my second recommendation, Hissing cockroaches. They run about $2-$3 each. Both types of critters will do just fine in high humidity. They also like it a bit warmer then room temp. These would live on the substrate surface.

I would recommend the leaf-mimic type of Phasmid to live in the plants. Not sure where to pick these up or how expensive they are. They also would need rose or oak leaves to eat.

None of these are day active though. All are nocturnal. But you could try wrapping the tank in red celophane. It fools some nocturnal animals into being active during the day. And you can still see through it.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 9, 2007)

Do a search for "mantis colonies", as Rick said, this has been asked so many times already.

But incase you cant be bothered Gongylus gongloides are the least likely to canabalise.


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2007)

Don't forget to check out Rick's "mantis house" too.


----------



## Lilswanwillow (May 9, 2007)

I searched, I searched...

thats why at the end I added 'if you can think of anything else'

because, as I read in searches :twisted: nothing really would work.]

*sighs*

thats fine, I read and read. I'm not completely dense.

thanks though.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2007)

I have a mini greenhouse that I initially started out housing a bunch of egyptian mantids. It worked well but it's pretty big and I have to add a lot of food in order to ensure they get enough. I really prefer small containers. I took the egyptians out of the greenhouse and added a hundred or so h. mem nymphs since they are larger and more interesting to me. I know I will have a lot of cannibilism especially as they get bigger but thats ok.


----------



## captainmerkin (May 9, 2007)

I have a huge aquarium for 5 of P. paradoxa in which some giant millepedes are going tomorrow. They seem to be doing fine at the moment but my tank is very large indeed for these!

They do occasionally have a scrap but "so far" it has not ended in any getting eaten, although 1 is about a week behind on shedding and much smaller than the others... they seem to chase it around a little so I have seperated this one until it sheds!

I plan on "trying" to put a collection of orchid mantis together at some point in a tank but to be honest it doesnt sound like a good idea.

I was advised that P. paradoxa may not be able to hunt very well in a large space but they seem to be doing fine, I have also housed them all together in a smaller tank (18x18x18) with no accidents.

My personal recomendation at this time would be like advised, giant millepedes and hissing roaches (both very nice looking and good to handle from what I hear) and then phyllium.

I think that at some stage my P. paradoxa will go all into a different terranium and I will keep a load of giant millepedes, hissing roaches, phyllium and maybe some m.spectre all in the same aquarium.. but I have some other plans first!


----------



## Hypoponera (May 9, 2007)

Both the roaches and millipedes are very impressive and easily handled. Mine have visited and entertained 3 pre-school classes. Next Thursday they go to the local Boy Scout pack meeting. They are very eye catching for kids and adults. And they are much easier to feed then mantids. No live prey. Just give them some dry dog food and pieces of fruit or veggies.


----------



## rebirthflame (May 9, 2007)

i got my first Tarantula not too long ago and started out with avic avic havent found it to be a problem at all, they are pretty docile just a bit fast which can be ofputting at first.


----------



## Lilswanwillow (May 9, 2007)

see, I want hands off... so a T wouldn't be a problem.

and with the millies and roaches, I have real ACTUAL plants in there, and aren't they kinda sorta vegetarians? :?:

Thats why I was looking first at tarantulas (ok, really first poison dart frogs, then tarantulas) Then, I got to thinking a group of orchid mantis' would look nice, but I searched: thats why I asked of a type, not of the type I want.

*sighs* maybe I'll go back to looking at poison dart frogs, and get some small houses for mantids going with mini orchids.

I'm all for live plants, not silk, I have one of those fancy green thumb things.


----------



## Hypoponera (May 9, 2007)

Both the roaches and millipedes are garbage eaters. They eat rotting organic matter in the wild. Your live plants should be just fine! Just feed them fruit, veggies and dry dog food.


----------



## captainmerkin (May 9, 2007)

My giant african millipedes just arrived and are awesome in the tank with my P. paradoxa who are currently massacaring a load of flies.

Just one thing, my millipedes seem to have these mites running all over them and I'm unsure about them, various sources say they are parasitic others that they clean the millipedes and another that says they are just hitching a ride..

what to do?


----------



## Hypoponera (May 10, 2007)

> Just one thing, my millipedes seem to have these mites running all over them and I'm unsure about them, various sources say they are parasitic others that they clean the millipedes and another that says they are just hitching a ride..


Your sources are all possibly correct. Some mites are parasites, some hitch rides, and some are cleaners. All 3 types can be found on giant millipedes. Don't panic though! Carefully wipe the mites off with a damp paintbrush. The mites should get caught easily. I recommend water on the brush, though some sources suggest alcohol. Use caution and patience and you should be able to slowly remove most or even all of the mites.


----------



## paulk (May 10, 2007)

> > Just one thing, my millipedes seem to have these mites running all over them and I'm unsure about them, various sources say they are parasitic others that they clean the millipedes and another that says they are just hitching a ride..
> 
> 
> Your sources are all possibly correct. Some mites are parasites, some hitch rides, and some are cleaners. All 3 types can be found on giant millipedes. Don't panic though! Carefully wipe the mites off with a damp paintbrush. The mites should get caught easily. I recommend water on the brush, though some sources suggest alcohol. Use caution and patience and you should be able to slowly remove most or even all of the mites.


Bearing in mind that the mites are there to help clean your millipede so you should leave some. Dont worry they wont attach to your other inverts.


----------



## captainmerkin (May 10, 2007)

> > > Just one thing, my millipedes seem to have these mites running all over them and I'm unsure about them, various sources say they are parasitic others that they clean the millipedes and another that says they are just hitching a ride..
> >
> >
> > Your sources are all possibly correct. Some mites are parasites, some hitch rides, and some are cleaners. All 3 types can be found on giant millipedes. Don't panic though! Carefully wipe the mites off with a damp paintbrush. The mites should get caught easily. I recommend water on the brush, though some sources suggest alcohol. Use caution and patience and you should be able to slowly remove most or even all of the mites.
> ...


thats reasuring thanks, the millipedes are great fun and very good to have in the tank with the mantids!


----------



## paulk (May 10, 2007)

I'm getting my millipedes on monday14th may so am really looking forward to them, was also thinking of having different inverts in the same tank. Would be interesting to see how you get on with yours before I make any deffinate decissions!


----------



## Hypoponera (May 10, 2007)

My millipede and a colony of about 30 hissing cockroaches share the same 10 gallon tank. I have seen no problems after about 6 weeks. They even eat the same food items.


----------

